

Ask HN: Would you give me a food and shelter if i code for you? - codeornocode

Hello,<p>I have 5 years visa to the united states, 4 years remaining of this visa, each visit i can stay 6 months, i don&#x27;t want to break any U.S rules that&#x27;s why i want to code for your startup for no money, just food and a place to live in transportation would be nice too but i am not going to take money from you and i am not going to ask your for health insurance or be your employee, i don&#x27;t want to break any rules, i have +8 years of experience in JS, PHP, Ruby mainly as a full stack web developer i also do game development using Unity3D + C#, i&#x27;m a Musician since over 15 years at my free time and i can design sounds and soundtracks i work with many DAWs, i&#x27;m bilingual i speak fluent Arabic and English beside having many more skills.<p>The reason i am doing this because i live in a war torn country, some issues happened and i&#x27;ve lost all my savings and i refuse to give up, I&#x27;m already 31 years old and i don&#x27;t want to spend the rest of my life in this place enough is enough, i&#x27;ve been to California in 2014 and i loved it so much, i can&#x27;t get an H1B visa because i don&#x27;t have a university degree although i have a high school diploma and a college diploma in business management and e-commerce.<p>I have no idea what would the outcome of my visit to the states be but i want to try it at least maybe i can find someone who can sponsor my education so i can stay in the U.S or maybe something i haven&#x27;t thought of would happen.<p>If you&#x27;d like to interview me please send me an e-mail to life.will.get.better.2016@gmail.com, thank you.<p>Thank you for reading my post.<p>ps: Please if you can&#x27;t help me at least try not to be negative in the comments i already have enough negativity going on in my life and i could really really use some motivation, but after all you are free to write whatever you want of course and i appreciate it.
======
dang
Hello, your post was killed by a spam filter. Sorry about that; they're more
aggressive on posts by new accounts. I marked your account legit so this won't
happen again, and you're welcome to repost your question, if you want to.
Please don't be discouraged if it doesn't get many responses, though, or if
people criticize your proposal. HN is unpredictable when it comes to posting
personal stories.

Either way, good luck to you. From your description it sounds like you've
managed to learn a lot despite severe obstacles. That perseverance bodes well
for your future, so keep going and don't give up! And welcome to Hacker News.

~~~
codeornocode
Thank you a million, i reposted my question hopefully i will get some
responses this time.

------
lbhnact
Hi there. I work in an environment where I can probably show people your
resume and help you get exposure to opportunity. Feel free to contact me at
the corporate domain in my profile. Good luck.

~~~
codeornocode
I've tried e-mailing you but it's not working would you please send me an
e-mail to life.will.get.better.2016@gmail.com and i will reply? thank you a
lot.

